# Where do you buy your nails?



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

Lowes has stopped selling my favorite nails. Elsewhere, they are way more expensive. I have been using Senco 15g 2's pretty much exclusively for around 5 years now. Before that I used to use grip rites, but that hardware store shut down. 

I am now looking to online distributors. I go through a lot of these nails, so I am looking for any savings that I can find.

Thanks,


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just about every lumber yard sells the 15GA angled finish nails that fit Senco and others. Kind of expensive to ship. You didn't say what type of nail, galvanized, stainless or exactly how much. There is a big difference between a box of 4000 and a pallet. Most any supplier will give you a deal on a pallet, probably a free nail gun, too. Are you talking 1,000,000 or a few thousand?


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

I've found a website that ships for free. I haven't even picked up the phone yet to call my lumber yards. I will do that when they open up tomorrow. 

I wouldn't be opposed to buying a large quantity. I usually shoot around 16,000 per month. Some months more. I have bought "master packs" in the past and have got a free nail gun for it. But, that company has since left the city as well.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Porter Cable for brads and Grip Rite for finishing and framing.

All can be found at either the box stores or the local mill.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Senco nails*



cfullen said:


> Lowes has stopped selling my favorite nails. Elsewhere, they are way more expensive. I have been using Senco 15g 2's pretty much exclusively for around 5 years now. Before that I used to use grip rites, but that hardware store shut down.
> 
> I am now looking to online distributors. I go through a lot of these nails, so I am looking for any savings that I can find.
> 
> Thanks,



You can contact Senco for names of dealers in your area.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Lumb. yds and tool supply/repair shop, depends on who has what when I want them. I never bought anything but a couple shop lights from a big box.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

It amazes me that anyone would get on a internet forum and ask where to buy nails.It amazes me even more that someone would ask for this information without even listing there location.
HD here has a great closeout on several types and brands of nails but I'm in IL.If you are in Cal what good would it do to post this info.
If anyone has free shipping on boxes of nails I imagine they are very expensive.You're going to pay for it one way or the other or they would not be in business long.
HD in this are quit selling the Senco 15g nails a while ago and recently started carrying the guns again but not the nails.Ace has them but are more expensive.This info does you chit depending on your location which is not listed.
I don't know of anyone on the internet that would give you free shipping on a 40 or 50 pound package for free.Or a 200 lb package without charging a premium for the product.
Standard business practice is "someone has to pay or you don't stay in business very long".


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I like Senco, Senco is big time, what I don't grok is anyone that goes through loads of a particular type of nail wouldn't have multiple local vendors to pick from. When I was framing regular I had 4 lumb yds and 2 tool sales/repair businesses within 16 miles of my house. 

I'd never buy nails through the internet, one of the tool sale/repair shops, (long time business with them) would deliver to the sight.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Nails for nail guns.*

Mail order for nails is a good thing if you're in a very remote area like Montana or Alaska, but if you're more in the mainstream, the freight on a carton of nails will equal the original price of the nails. 
Anyone that uses a lot of nails needs a good local source. Your source for nails can sometimes be the repair center for your tools.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with everyone else.. shipping on nails is nutz. Closest I've been able to get is Home Depot who offers free shipping to the store (on most stuff, there are exceptions) and free shipping to home on a $45 + order. May try Amazon if you have a Prime membership.


----------

